# My pictures, try to be a good photographer =)



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi again, I want to share my pics, because I like photography and want to do it better =)
my horse
























other(friends, stables, trips)


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

:mrgreen:

























starting catch eggs =))))


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow...
Very beautiful photo's.
Thanks for showing them off!

Halfpass


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very lovely photography. I love the photo of your horse, he/she looks great in orange!


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Halfpass, thanks)
Honeysuga, it`s mare) Yeah, she looks great in orange =)


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

You have great talent!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

You are very good! This photo is my favourite.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful photographs! What great colors and details. I agree with the above posters. Orange definitely suits your mare.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wonderful job! I love photography too and it's a great hobby! Your mare is gorgeous! O_O


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good start! All your photos are gorgeous! well done!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures =)
I love the foal picture hehe


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow these are stunning! If I ever get half as good as that I would be happy


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks alot!
*CrazyChester*, that `s my favorite too =)))

I don`t know were I can share our pics else, but I want to show you =)
01-13 we go to trail ride - 37 km = 5,5 hours  with stops for pics =)








railway
















































railway 2








yeah, I don`t feed my horse :lol:


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Your photos are excellent. What camera do you shoot with?

I'm just starting to get into equine photography.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! I think the horses "kissing" is my favorite!


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

*Mcfrumple*, I use Canon 450D with lens - 55-250, 4-5.6 IS =)
*JumpingTheMoon*, thank you)


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

some new pics =)
my horse and friend horse =)








































































fresh meat =)))))) lol


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

and me and my horse =)

































I don`t know HOW she can jump like this? lol


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

gorgeous ! i want those orange boots on the first bay horse ! omg do you know where they came from?


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures.. keep up the great work.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Really beautiful photos you have. Thanks for sharing! And the orange suits your mare perfectly.


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

*barnprincess* this boot of Harry Horse. - Harry's Horse Glitter Open Front & Ankle Boots Set
this bay horse the same =) It`s my horse ))))

Thanks to all) I`m happy that you like my pics)


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

They are fantastic photos! You are a very very good photographer

(I like your multicoloured reins!)


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Love these, very nice composition and great use of your DOF in many of them  Keep up the great work.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I love these pictures!! Definantly keep it up!


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

some fresh pics)))
Austria
























































































=))))


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## hfgsyrox (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh how I wish I had the kind of camera that took those kind of photo's. Great photo's by the way, I want to get into photography but I just don't have the right type of camera, I'm stuck with a digital.


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

love them


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you! =)
it`s my new horse)))
























3 y.old appaloosa stallion =)


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! You have such talent! I wish I could take good pictures like that!


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks!

My new horse)))


----------

